# Bridging Visa B refusal



## DeanXX (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi lovely people here!


I really need your help to advice me on the refusal of BVB.

I'm currently on BVA and applied for BVB. Unfortunately, my BVB application was refused due to no substantial reason given. I put the reason as "to meet my family" but I didn't elaborate more of why I need to meet them.

My dilemma is, can I reapply for BVB through Immigration dept and tell them the exact purpose of meeting my family or I have no chance to do so but needs further reviews by MRT? I have less than a month to fly.

Please advice 😭


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes you can reapply.

The problem when English is not the first language it may not come across correctly. If you wrote meeting your family it could come across that you have never seen them. You should have written to go and visit your family and then expand on that.

This is the first time I have heard of a BVB being refused.


----------



## DeanXX (Oct 22, 2016)

Hey Mish, thanks heaps. This is so helpful indeed.

I'll pop by the Immi office tomorrow to reapply 👍🏻


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

If they give you a BVB then great - But treat any advice they give with caution!!!, often they give bad/wrong advice.

It should be simple! never heard one refused before either.


----------



## tdkg (Jun 16, 2016)

When I applied for my BVB, I just put "to visit my family" and got the approval one day after sending the application by post. It is straight that you got refused!


----------



## DeanXX (Oct 22, 2016)

Everybody seems surprised and could barely hear about BVB application being refused. Do you guys think are there other factors that might have influenced the outcome of my application? I find it so tricky since no one has ever heard the BVB turned down 😂😂


----------



## Visa Expert Australia (Oct 5, 2016)

Different visa applied for have different internal policy.

More restricted policy on students on BVA apply for BVB. I remember few years ago when I still doing student visa extension, few of my clients needed to go offshore for urgent family reason, DIBP(DIMIA back then) would rather grant them student visa then a BVB, or just turn them back by saying if you need urgent travel, then just leave and then apply for student visa offshore. Medical examinations also was a matter for them to consider, ever worked out why.

Partner visa applicant seems never have any problem for a BVB, not from my memory.



DeanXX said:


> Everybody seems surprised and could barely hear about BVB application being refused. Do you guys think are there other factors that might have influenced the outcome of my application? I find it so tricky since no one has ever heard the BVB turned down &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## KaurAus (Oct 24, 2016)

DeanXX said:


> Hi lovely people here!
> 
> I really need your help to advice me on the refusal of BVB.
> 
> ...


Actually, the reason why you're been denied on your application because of not stating the detailed reason, all you can do now is to apply immediately and state everything


----------

